# Custom Painted Jig-Heads



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Some of my new custom powder coated "****-pop" style jig heads. I'm kind of liking the "Silver Bullet" one... but am afraid it may get a lot of attention from the mak's. We'll see. Eyes coming soon....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Those look great. I'm due for some. I think I have 10 round ones left.


----------



## ace340cs (Aug 26, 2014)

nice!!! good luck with them!!!


----------

